# How to install texlive packages?



## JonaEngel (May 27, 2021)

I have an installation of print/texlive-full.
However, that is missing the `siunitx` package I would like to use.

What is the best way to add this package?


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 27, 2021)

Download the zip ?





						CTAN: Package siunitx
					






					ctan.org


----------

